# SPORDER.dll not found. No internet connection



## JLB620 (Aug 11, 2006)

After installing McAfee Internet Security Suite, it apparently deleted or moved the sporder .dll file. Thus, I can’t access the internet via my browser or email. I found a place to download the .dll file but haven’t a clue how to apply it since this is an application file. Any help on how to install a .dll fil? It comes in a zip file and I can’t seem to extract it. Thanks


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

You may need to extract it using winrar, is it a .rar or .zip file? Most .dll files go in System32.


----------

